# Cheap quiet air conditioning



## astrolopitec (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi
We can't all afford a couple of grand for a quality "quiet" air conditioning system. So I just wanted to show how I turned a window A/C noise monster into a very quiet unit for my small cottage.

All it takes is a bit of sheet metal, a bit of 6" ducking, and lots of duck tape. Total cost including used A/C unit. $125








Cool air is blown through the floor register and warm air is returned to the A/C unit through the wall vent just above the amp stack.








Before you laugh too hard at my ghetto central air. Take a look at these measurements.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Does the unit double as a sump pump if it rains?:rofl:

Just kidding! I wish I had a crawl space like that- to put my blazing hot electronics! Wow, that graph is too cool: pun intended :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The graph says it all. :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, nice work there.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great idea and execution. :T 

Better keep your eye on the duct tape, though - it won't hold up long. I believe there is some kind of tape that AC guys use that's more substantial; I've seen it in attics on central AC units, looks shiney like chrome. Not sure where to get it, but I'm sure it's available at an AC supply company.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Home Depot sells it too (A/C section). I believe it's called foil tape. It's metal and adhesive. It sticks to ANYTHING!!! Just wrap it around like you would duct tape and then use a credit card or plastic scraper to smooth it out.


----------



## Upstairs Cinema (May 18, 2010)

I need to rig a floorstanding unit in my attic like this. Nice work


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

The foil tape is requirement on HVAC ducting that carries heat. I don't think it's a requirement on cool air only. The reason being that HVAC vents can get hot and duct tape will melt. The misnomer that duct tape is for ducts is just that, a misnomer. Duct tape is just reinforced general purpose tape. 

The foil tape is a little stickier but won't apply well to plastic. One thing that can also happen with the duct tape is that the glue will dry up and the plastic will deteriorate over time. It will basically fall of. The glue will dry up on foil tape (after a long time though) but it should still hold it's form if applied correctly.

It's also a big no no to run extension cord like you have it. I would also strap the speaker wire (gold colored wire in your picture) up off the ground.

Also where is the condensation from the AC going to drain to?


----------



## astrolopitec (Dec 24, 2009)

Upstairs Cinema said:


> I need to rig a floorstanding unit in my attic like this. Nice work


Place it on top of an old car tire and make sure that you have adequate attic ventilation and a drain system .


----------



## astrolopitec (Dec 24, 2009)

MatrixDweller said:


> It's also a big no no to run extension cord like you have it. I would also strap the speaker wire (gold colored wire in your picture) up off the ground.
> 
> Also where is the condensation from the AC going to drain to?


Hi
The cottage is still under construction. The extension is not for the A/C unit. The condensation will go to the ground just like the rain and snow. The cottage rests on nine piers. On the picture the space looks dark and closed because I took the picture at night but it is all wide open. You are right about picking up the sub wire. But I still have to install styro-foam panels to protect the fiberglass and increase the insulation value. I live in Canada after all!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Great idea and execution. :T
> 
> Better keep your eye on the duct tape, though - it won't hold up long. I believe there is some kind of tape that AC guys use that's more substantial; I've seen it in attics on central AC units, looks shiney like chrome. Not sure where to get it, but I'm sure it's available at an AC supply company.
> 
> ...


Alluminum tape is what the AC installers use, i got my 2'' roll for 8 bucks and the stuff is super sticky should be able to pick it up at the home store no problem as that is what it's made for. As the name duct tape implies it's gennerally not a good long term solution as it will come apart over time.

By the way good idea for keeping things cool quietly.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like i should have read the rest of the posts everyone already made a reply as to what kind of tape to use, my bad.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy smokes. Looked like a sealed crawl space in the first image.

I too am Canadian, but I live in balmy Southern Ontario.

I would cover the bottom with Tyvek after adding another layer of foam board and then something more durable/less flammable to cover it. Soffit material would be best but you could use siding or cedar planks or pressure treated planks. That will stop animals from chewing it up and making nests in it and ruining all of your hard work. 

You might also want to build some removable insulation plugs that you can stick down the register vents leading to the AC unit for winterizing the place. A cover or tarp also for the unit so it doesn't rust out in a year.


----------

